# Einlogg Script für ISDN



## omma (2. September 2003)

Hallo 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob ich im richtigen Forum bin, wenn nicht bitte verschieben

Also mein Internet anbieter trennt alle 8 Stunden die Internetverbindung (habe ISDN) Und wenn ich jetzt herunterlade ist das sehr lästig (Ich weiß das es Downloadmanager gibt) aber ich habe einmal wo gelesen das es ein Script gibt das bevor die Verbindung getrennt wird neu einloggt sodas die Internetverbindung nie getrennt ist nur die IP geändert wird.

Weiß vieleicht jemand wie dieses Script lautet oder kann es mir wir schreiben bzw. geben. Bitte mit Erklärung

Danke OMA


----------



## lohokla (2. September 2003)

Such selber unter google.de - da wirst du bestimmt fündig. Ansonnsten gibt es eine leichte Scriptsprache, die man in wenniger als einen Tag erlernen kann und mit der du solche Aufgaben auch gut erfüllen kannst: AutoIt.


----------



## omma (2. September 2003)

Ich habe jetzt circa eine Stunde gegoogelt und nichts gefunden. 

Kannst du vieleicht Adult oder weist du eine Seite wo ich das leicht lernen kann. Oder noch besser eine Seite wo ich das Script finde

Danke OMA


----------



## Ikem (18. November 2005)

omma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt circa eine Stunde gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.
> 
> Kannst du vieleicht Adult oder weist du eine Seite wo ich das leicht lernen kann. Oder noch besser eine Seite wo ich das Script finde
> 
> Danke OMA



Das Programm heißt AutoIt. Zu finden unter: http://www.autoitscript.com

-Ikem-


----------



## Dr Dau (18. November 2005)

Hallo!

@Ikem, ich denke nach über 2 Jahren hat sich das Thema bestimmt schon irgendwie erledigt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

